# Do you use XM at the office?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just started a new job located in a 10 story office building. I decided to try my Delphi XM radio using the home kit. I'm nowhere near a window in a small cubicle. We have a terrestrial repeater in our downtown area but it's located about 10 miles away. 

So far it's been working okay. When setting up, I had to place the antenna in different areas of my cubicle to get solid reception. I still lose signal sometimes especially when people are moving around or someone walks up to my cubicle. Other than that, not bad at all and a joy to have in the office. 

One other question. Since I only have 1 radio, I have to pull it our of my car cradle in the morning and replace it in the afternoon when I go home. How long can I expect the connector to last doing this every day? The connector seems so delicate that it looks like it wasn't designed for constant connection and reconnection.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My wife uses our radio at work on the third floor, she said it works well, she is also near a window which is where she is able to put the antenna.

We take ours in and out of the cradle as well, not everyday though. She leaves it at work and brings it home on the weekends. I've wondered the samething Chris. :shrug:


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Do you guys have the Boombox?


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't yet but since I just got my Delphi I do plan on installing a home kit or get a boombox for the office. My office is a corner - all windows- on the tenth floor of an office building that only has 10 stories so I don't anticipate any problems with reception


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I take the delphi out of my truck into the house pretty much every day. I've got the car kit, home kit, and boom box. Definately worth the money.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a boombox out at my office, use it all day long.  

I work on the 24th floor of a 28 floor skyscraper in downtown Hartford and have no problems at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

I used to move my SkyFi back and forth from the office to the car, but I got a Pioneer 903 from CC for $99 (with a $100 rebate) and installed in in the office. I did have to modify (add) line outs to it. Reception is great! I'm on the 3rd floor bulding, ant is in a east window, getting sat only from bounce off othe office buildings in the area.


----------

